# Cobia Jig paints



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

So I’ve decided to start making cobia jigs to sale, but being new at this I’m trying to figure out the basics. My number one question is concerning the jig heads them selves. Now I’ve already learned how to make them but I’m stumped on the painting part. Now I’ve got my hands on some of the powder paints but they don’t really do very well when it comes to making the jig heads have more then one color on them. Now I have heard of hydro dipping them, I just don’t know what types of paints are best for it. So any kind of suggestions, tip and techniques y’all don’t mind sharing I would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I use powder paints on vertical jigs.


----------



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree with that when it comes to to vertical jigs, definitely, but my question revolves around how I might be able to take my cobia jig heads and have them come out looking like the ones that are sold in the bait stores, and like I mentioned earlier. The only thing that I could think of right of the top of my head was maybe they hydro dip them. Being that was the only conclusion I could come up with that made sense with the way the jigs look when the come out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

